# Server side speed test apps for business??



## blaine33243 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm using Ookla NetGauge on a server to provide speed tests for users of my site. Can anyone suggest alternative solutions? Perhaps free open source or at least less expensive than $2000 per year for Ookla NetGauge. I'm looking for alternatives that can be used for commercial purposes. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------

